# Infos zu Beinhart-Sommer-Biketreffs 2009



## Werner (26. März 2009)

Schon in Kürze (Termine s.unten) starten wieder die regelmäßig stattfindenden Feierabend-Biketreffs des MTB-Clubs Beinhart während des Sommerhalbjahres. Gegenüber dem letzten Jahr gibt es wichtige Änderungen:
Neben den bislang bekannten Treffs gibt es erfreulicherweise zukünftig in Hofheim am Taunus einen weiteren wöchentlichen Beinhart-Treff und der Dienstags- und Donnerstagstreff im Gonsenheimer Wald hat einen neuen Startpunkt.  

*Wann finden die Treffs wo statt?*
Treff Gonsenheimer Wald: 
Dienstags und Donnerstags um 18.30 Uhr ab der 14-Nothelfer-Kapelle (Kapellenstraße in Mainz-Gonsenheim) mit Jürgen, Clemens und Werner. Konditions- und Technik-Level bis 2. Donnerstags wird eine zusätzliche Einsteigergruppe von Clemens angeboten. Starttermin: 21.04.2009. Bei Fragen wendet ihr euch im IBC-Forum per PM an Raschauer, Ripman oder Werner.

Treff Binger Wald: 
Donnerstags um 18.00 Uhr ab Schule Münster-Sarmsheim mit Daniel. Konditions- und Technik-Level bis 2. Starttermin: 02.04.2009
Bei Fragen wendet ihr euch im IBC-Forum per PM an Fubbes

Treff Hofheim:  
Donnerstags um 18.00Uhr ab Ecke am Ehrenmal / Mainaustraße mit Marion. Konditions- und Technik-Level 2.
Bei Fragen wendet ihr euch im IBC-Forum per PM an Mrs. Rocky M., per Mail an Marion.Schneider[at]mtb-club-beinhart.de oder an die Mobil-Nr. 0176-64281968. 

Samstags-Biketreff Wiesbaden: 
Samstags (nur nach Ankündigung im IBC-Forum) um 14.00 Uhr in zwei Leistungsgruppen.
Gruppe Level-1-2 ab Parkplatz Rheingaustraße, direkt unter der Schiersteiner Brücke (A643) mit Werner und ggf. weiteren Guides.
Gruppe Level-2 ab Parkplatz Kleinaustraße, Wiesbaden-Schierstein mit Achim und ggf. weiteren Guides.
Bei Fragen wendet ihr euch im IBC-Forum per PM an Achim alias Carboni oder Werner 

Gefahren wird in den Konditions- und Technik-Levels 1 und 2. Grundsätzlich richten sich Gruppengeschwindigkeit und Streckenschwierigkeit nach dem individuellen Leistungsvermögen der TeilnehmerInnen.

Genaue Anfahrt-Beschreibungen und die Telefonnummern der Ansprechpartner bei Rückfragen findet ihr auf der Beinhart-Homepage unter 

www.mtb-club-beinhart.de

*Wie lange wird wo gefahren?*
Treff GoWa: Max. 2 Stunden (20 - 30km,  - 400 Hm) im Bereich der Mainzer Stadtwälder und den Gemarkungen Richtung Wackernheim / Ingelheim / Uhlerborn.

Treff Binger Wald: bis 2,5 Stunden (- 30km, - 600 Hm) im Bereich des Binger Waldes

Treff Hofheim: ca. 2 Stunden (-25km, -500Hm) im Taunus

Treff Wiesbaden: Ca. 3  4 Stunden (- 45Km, - 1000Hm) in Richtung Taunus
*
Anmeldung erforderlich?*
Für den Treff Gonsenheimer Wald ist keine Anmeldung erforderlich. Wer da ist, fährt mit.

Die wöchentlichen Aktivitäten des Treffs Binger Wald werden IBC-Forum unter dem Dauer-Beitrag http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=278246 angekündigt.

Für die Samstags-Treffs ist eine Anmeldung im IBC-Regional-Forum 
http://mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=2 
unter der entsprechenden Tour-Ankündigung erforderlich!  


*Regeln?*
Beinhart-Biketreffs sind keine Rennveranstaltungen! Wer an Wettrennen interessiert ist, findet an anderer Stelle bessere Angebote.
Damit wir mit anderen Waldbesuchern gut auskommen ist Rücksichtnahme angebracht und erwünscht. Ein freundlicher Begegnungs-Gruß verbessert das Verhältnis und fördert die Akzeptanz.
Während der Treffs fährt der Guide normalerweise an der Gruppen-Spitze um das Tempo anzupassen, während sich der Co-Guide, wenn vorhanden, am Ende der Gruppe aufhält und damit sicherstellt, dass niemand verloren wird. Den Guides Vorausfahrende, die an Abzweigen nicht auf die gesamte Gruppe warten, werden im Falle von Richtungsänderungen nicht gesucht und müssen davon ausgehen, die Tour alleine zu Ende zu führen!
Wer sich beim Fahren überfordert fühlt, darf und soll gerne den Mund aufmachen oder auch getrost ein Stück schieben. Dies ist allemal besser, als einen Sturz zu riskieren. Alle TeilnehmerInnen sind aufgefordert, ihr Fahr-Vermögen realistisch einzuschätzen und kein Risiko einzugehen. 

*Wie erfahre ich von Absagen?*
Wenn längerfristig absehbar ist, dass Bike-Treffs ausfallen,  erfolgt eine Absage im IBC-Forum. Spontane, z.B. wetterbedingte Absagen sind über das Forum oft nicht möglich. Deshalb werden alle TeilnehmerInnen gebeten kurz vor dem Termin selbst zu entscheiden, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass die Treffs stattfinden. 
Als Regel gilt: Wenn es nicht regnet wird gefahren, auch bei nassem Boden. 
*
Wer kann mitfahren?*
Natürlich alle Clubmitglieder. Außerdem alle, die das Alleinefahren satt haben oder einfach einmal bei den Beinharten dabei sein möchten. 
Gäste sind immer willkommen und erwünscht. Wer regelmäßig an unseren Treffs teilnimmt muss sich irgendwann überlegen, ob nicht eine Club-Mitgliedschaft angebracht ist, die auch eine Reihe weiterer Vorteile bringt.

Die Teilnahme von Nicht-Mitgliedern erfolgt immer auf eigene Gefahr!

*Was benötige ich?*
Sicherheit zuerst: 
Einen Helm! Ohne ihn ist eine Teilnahme nicht möglich! Es besteht für alle TeilnehmerInnen strikte Helmpflicht! Ferner ein technisch intaktes und sicheres MTB. Auch das Tragen von Handschuhen wird empfohlen um das Verletzungsrisiko bei etwaigen Stürzen zu reduzieren.
Prinzipiell solltet ihr außerdem eine Luftpumpe, einen Ersatzschlauch, etwas Werkzeug, ausreichend Trinken, Riegel, Regenkleidung und Akkulampen für den Rückweg nach Hause dabei haben. Nach dem Biken geht es je nach Treff noch in einen Biergarten oder Samstags auf ein Eis an den Hafen.

Wenn ihr nun noch Fragen habt, wendet euch bitte an eine der oben genannten Personen, wo man euch sicher weiterhelfen kann.

Euch allen eine schöne und unfallfreie Bikesaison...
...Werner


----------



## Ruderbock (26. März 2009)

Sehr schöner und INFORMATIVER Thread,
ich kanns kaum erwarten!!
Glaube aber leider, dass ich dieses Jahr nicht all zu oft mitfahren kann
Trotzdem muss dieser Winter doch mal zu Ende sein!!!
Gruß an alle
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (27. März 2009)

Werner schrieb:


> ...
> Starttermin: 21.04.2009.
> ...




das wird wieder ein spass!


----------



## der wahre H. (31. März 2009)

Wie wär`s mit einer Frühlungsbegrüßungsrunde im GoWa am Donnerstag, den 2.4.09, um das schöne Wetter zu nutzen.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall mal das sein.

Gruß  Helge


----------



## a.nienie (31. März 2009)

würde sich bei dem wetter echt anbieten 
als local bin ich eh unterwegs
und guck um halb 7 mal, wer da so rumsteht.


----------



## lenkkopf (31. März 2009)

also der marc und ich würden am donnerstag um halb sieben an der 14 nothelfer rumstehen - 

grüße sarah

ps: stehen da auch heute rum ... aber erst gegen sieben


----------



## a.nienie (31. März 2009)

@sarah: vielleicht roll ich Euch nachher noch über den weg...


----------



## vest (31. März 2009)

Falls Ihr Heute da rum steht, würd Ich mich anschließen. Hab allerdings keine Nightride taugliche Lampe.

Gruß Steve


----------



## Brice (31. März 2009)

Werner schrieb:


> *Wann finden die Treffs wo statt?*
> Treff Gonsenheimer Wald:
> Dienstags und Donnerstags um 18.30 Uhr ab der 14-Nothelfer-Kapelle (KapellenstraÃe in Mainz-Gonsenheim) mit JÃ¼rgen, Clemens und Werner. Konditions- und Technik-Level bis 2. Donnerstags wird eine zusÃ¤tzliche Einsteigergruppe von Clemens angeboten. Starttermin: 21.04.2009. Bei Fragen wendet ihr euch im IBC-Forum per PM an âRaschauerâ, âRipmanâ oder âWernerâ.
> ...Werner



Und wo ist nach der Runde Einkehr? Gibt es da MettbrÃ¶tchen?

Brice

P.S. Evt schaue ich dieses Jahr mal vorbei....


----------



## a.nienie (1. April 2009)

am sportplatz/wildpark wenn ich's richtig weiss.


----------



## Okkie (2. April 2009)

hmm,.... wenn ich da bin dann bin ich da. wenn nicht dann wohl nicht, aber bald d.h. vielleicht spaeter in einer woche. aber vielleicht doch heute. Also gleich. 
Also mal sehn. Okkie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der wahre H. (5. April 2009)

Bei dem angesagten schönen Wetter sollte am Dienstag wieder eine Runde drin sein.

Wer da ist ist da.


----------



## a.nienie (7. April 2009)

bin auf jeden fall heute abend im GoWa unterwegs,
schaffe aber halb 7 wohl nicht...

falls wir uns über den weg fahren,
hänge ich mich aber auch gerne mit dran


----------



## evil-bjoern (7. April 2009)

Hi,

Ich werde wohl heute mal mit euch mitfahren! Man sieht sich an der Kapelle!

Gruß Björn


----------



## a.nienie (9. April 2009)

heute abend jemand am start?

bin ab ca. 7/halb 8 unterwegs


----------



## MacMephisto (9. April 2009)

Also wenn mein Edge 705 heute kommt, muss ich definitiv noch aufs Bike heute :-D
Leider konnte ich letztes Jahr nur ein einziges Mal bei den Beinharten mitfahren, ich hoffe, dass ich dieses Jahr mehr Zeit haben werde, das hat nämlich echt Spass gemacht!


----------



## evil-bjoern (9. April 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> heute abend jemand am start?
> 
> bin ab ca. 7/halb 8 unterwegs



Hi,

Bin heute Abend auch im gowa unterwegs, wann kann ich leider auch noch nicht so genau sagen...
Denke so gegen sieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacMephisto (9. April 2009)

Komme gerade von einer kleinen Tour durch GoWa und Umgebung zurück. Mein Edge kam heute doch noch und bei dem Wetter hat mich dann nichts mehr drinnen gehalten...


----------



## der wahre H. (13. April 2009)

Am Dienstag- und Donnerstagabend sind wieder lockere Ostereierabtrainierrunden angesagt.

Wer bei dem Wetter nicht mitfährt, ist selber schuld.

Gruß

Helge


----------



## Der Herz-König (14. April 2009)

Habe genügend Ostereier gebunkert und rolle dann mal mit.
Bis später
Jochen


----------



## a.nienie (14. April 2009)

edit: denke ich schaffe es knapp bis um halb 7

bis gleich


----------



## Ripman (14. April 2009)

Sieht tatsächlich so aus, als könnte das auch bei mir was werden. Versuche auf jeden Fall pünktlich auf der Matte, bzw. Waldweg zu stehen.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## evil-bjoern (16. April 2009)

Hi,

Fährt heute wer? Wie sieht's aus, wenn's regnet? Ich hätte Bock - Wetter ist mir egal! 

Gruss Björn


----------



## a.nienie (16. April 2009)

ist geplant. horst ist eh wasserfest.

@der wahre H.: 29er testen klappt erst nächste woche


----------



## Der Herz-König (16. April 2009)

wenn's nicht allzu ungemütlich wird, bin ich dabei.
cu
Jochen


----------



## der wahre H. (16. April 2009)

Schaun wir mal.


----------



## Brice (16. April 2009)

Schade,

fängt gerade an zu regnen. Aber irgendwann in 2009 bin ich dabei.

Brice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotti (17. April 2009)

Seid ihr gestern gefahren? Wollte auch kommen, aber wegen des einsetzenden Regens hab ichs dann doch gelassen.


----------



## a.nienie (17. April 2009)

latürnich.
hat in gonsenheim nur kurz geregnet.
der GoWa ist so sandig,
da fällt das bisschen feuchtigkeit nicht auf.

jürgen ist *vor uns hergekrochen* - danke für's guiden


----------



## MacMephisto (17. April 2009)

Es hat nur kurz geregnet??!?! Als ich von Karlsruhe aus nach Hause bin hats gekübelt wie sonst was, ich dachte der GoWa steht komplett unter Wasser


----------



## Ripman (17. April 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> jürgen ist *vor uns hergekrochen*




@a.nienie: OBACHT !!! 

@Brice: Im neuen Treffpunkt gibts tatsächlich Mettbrötchen, weis allerdings nicht, ob die noch OK sind, wenn Du mal anwesend sein solltest. Die halten sich nicht ewig frisch )))


----------



## happygegoogelt (21. April 2009)

Mein Geist steht hier im Büro und scharrt mit den Füßen ....


----------



## matthias2003 (21. April 2009)

happygegoogelt schrieb:


> Mein Geist steht hier im Büro und scharrt mit den Füßen ....



... dann halt ihn mal gut fest!


----------



## a.nienie (21. April 2009)

für die quote heute wieder ohne schaltung.


----------



## Raschauer (27. April 2009)

Moin,
da ich am Donnerstag nicht da bin werde ich morgen eine Anfängergruppe machen.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Steve37 (27. April 2009)

Hallo Clemens,

ich muß leider mit Kevin zusammen am Dienstag wegen einer kleinen Familienfeier absagen.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (28. April 2009)

Hallo,
leider hab ich mir ne Erkältung eingefangen und muss deshalb die Anfängerrunde heute absagen.


----------



## vest (12. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute,

Wie sieht' s aus, trifft man Heute jmd. von den Schönwetterfahrern im GoWa, oder haben die meisten Angst, sich einen Sonnenbrand zu holen? 

Gruß Steve


----------



## a.nienie (12. Mai 2009)

mal gucken, was der 29er meint *guck*
der schüttel die kette... ok, heute ohne mich.


----------



## Raschauer (15. Mai 2009)

Hi,
da am Donnerstag Feiertag ist und ich in Winterberg bin biete ich am Dienstag eine Anfängergruppe an

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Raschauer (19. Mai 2009)

Raschauer schrieb:


> Hi,
> da am Donnerstag Feiertag ist und ich in Winterberg bin biete ich am Dienstag eine Anfängergruppe an
> 
> Gruß
> Clemens


 Ich muss leider für heute absagen. 

Bis nächste Woche 

Clemens


----------



## Ripman (19. Mai 2009)

Sorry,

leider kann auch ich heute Abend auch nicht, Ihr müsst Euch irgendwie selbst organisieren. Das sollte aber kein Problem sein, oder???

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (19. Mai 2009)

denke das passt schon.


----------



## der wahre H. (19. Mai 2009)

Geht in Ordnung.


----------



## Raschauer (8. Juni 2009)

Moin,
da am Donnerstag wieder Feiertag ist biete ich am Dienstag eine Anfängergruppe an.
Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Werner (2. Juli 2009)

und so schön können die Beinhart-Feierabend-Runden sein:



​
Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## a.nienie (3. Juli 2009)

... wenn's bier kalt wär.


----------



## Raschauer (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo am 23.07.2009 und am 30.07.2009 findet keine Anfängergruppe statt da ich im Urlaub bin.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Charly779 (20. Juli 2009)

Servus,

ich möchte hier auf diesem Wege mal fragen, ob morgen am Dienstag abend Ihr Euch zu einer gemütlichen Tour trefft. Ich bin zwar kein 'Beinharter', sprich kein Clubmitglied, aber ich habe den Thread hier gelesen und Interesse bekommen an regelmäßigen Treffs mit Gleichgesinnten. Meist nur alleine zu fahren wird irgendwann langweilig.

Sofern nicht momentan jeder im Urlaub ist und nichts stattfindet, wäre ich morgen abend in Gonsenheim am Treffpunkt.

Gruß
Charly


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juli 2009)

es sind auf jeden fall welche am start.


----------



## Raschauer (6. August 2009)

Raschauer schrieb:


> Hallo am 23.07.2009 und am 30.07.2009 findet keine Anfängergruppe statt da ich im Urlaub bin.
> 
> Gruß
> Clemens



Moin Moin,
heute gibt es leider auch keine Anfängergruppe (krankheits bedingt)


----------



## Raschauer (20. August 2009)

Hallo,
aus privaten Gründen stehe ich als Guide für die Biketreffs nicht mehr zur Verfügung.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (21. August 2009)

Hi Clemens,
schade, aber du hast auch echt zu viel um die Ohren.

Bis bald wieder,
Bettina


----------



## Raschauer (21. August 2009)

Bettina schrieb:


> Hi Clemens,
> schade, aber du hast auch echt zu viel um die Ohren.
> 
> Bis bald wieder,
> Bettina


Ja langsam wirds echt viel aber ist ja selbstgemachtes Leid Ich habe auch Anfang vom Jahr nicht gedacht das sich das mit den FlyingMonkeys so positiv entwickelt
Wenn ich Zeit habe komme ich natürlich zu den Treffs und guide auch wenn nötig.
Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Murph (31. August 2009)

Hei

Wollte mal fragen ob morgen ein Biketreff im Gonsenheimer Wald stattfindet?Wird ja mittlerweil wieder früher dunkel,......leider.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ripman (31. August 2009)

Denke mal, dass diese Woche auf jeden Fall noch Biketreffs im GoWa stattfinden. 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Hexemer (31. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich hätte grundsätzlich Interesse am Treff Gonsenheimer Wald, allerdings habe ich kein klassisches MTB, sondern ein Stevens X8 Lite. Bin ich damit ungern gesehen?


----------



## Werner (31. August 2009)

Hexemer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte grundsätzlich Interesse am Treff Gonsenheimer Wald, allerdings habe ich kein klassisches MTB, sondern ein Stevens X8 Lite. Bin ich damit ungern gesehen?



Alle, die sich für den Biketreff interessieren sind dort auch gerne gesehen, also einfach vorbeikommen und mitfahren, natürlich auch mit einem Crossrad. Was du deinem Rad zumutest, entscheidest du! 

Na denn bis morgen...
...Werner


----------

